# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Lập trình solidcam 2016 trong solisdworks 2017 cho mach 3

## huy_xr

Chào các bác
Mình có sưu tầm được ít tài liệu tiếng việt solidcam sưu tầm trên mạng
 đưa nên cho bác nào cần ạ

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/f...0RTRXRQUDhFLWM


bác nào có tài liệu hay hơn .thì úp lên cho mọi người cùng ngien cứu nhé

và  phần mềm cài

SolidWorks.2017.SP2  64 bit
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/f...0RTRXRQUDhFLWM

SolidCAM.2016.SP2.HF3.Win64-SSQ
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/f...0RTRXRQUDhFLWM

----------

CKD, saudau

----------


## huy_xr

bác nào cần trao đổi gì (ví dụ: cách cài ,hướng dẫn sử dụng...)
thì cứ trao đổi trực tiếp trên diễn đàn nhé

----------

CKD

----------

